# Swap parts from old Scott?



## HomerJ (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi all:

This is my first thread here, please be gentle ;-)

I have just bought a Scott CR1 Team 2012, a slight upgrade from my
current Scott Speedster S20 2010.

I am wondering if there is any point in swapping the old rear
derailleur with the new one.

The old bike (S20 2010) has an Ultegra rear derailler, where as my new
CR1 has a 105. Should these 2 be interchangeable? Any point in
swapping them? I will be selling the S20, so I would prefer keeping
the best parts from it if possible and worth the trouble.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

My 2012 Team came with a 12-30 cassette and a 5700a rear derailleur that will accommodate the 30 tooth sprocket. So I guess if your Ultegra RD can handle the 30 tooth cog it shouldnt be a problem. If its an Ultegra short derailer, I dont think it will work on the 30.


----------



## HomerJ (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

Mine has a CS-5700, 11-25 cassette, which is the same I have on my old Speedster with the Ultegra RD. 

I guess I'll try it and see, but if both cassettes are the same, I can't see why it won't work. Of course, I have been wrong many times in the past!


----------

